# Review Of The Khs Tactical Shadow Mk Ii (green)



## Maseman (Mar 16, 2006)

Well, I'd been like a 9 year old kid waiting for christmas while i was waiting for the watch to drop through the letterbox. I ordered it direct from KHS in Germany and I must say was quite impressed with the service. It didn't take too long to arrive and they supplied a tracking link to the courier service which I religiously checked each day to track the progress. I saw yesterday morning that it had hit Edinburgh so sure enough by teatime the parcel arrived. First impressions - well I thought the box seemed a bit lightweight but you have to bear in mind that I've been lugging a Breitling B1 around on my wrist for the last 12 months. On opening the box I was faced with the plastic box you see in the pic- bit flimsy I thought, and the assortment of straps. No paperwork or instruction booklet come with the watch but on closer inspection I found that they incorporate all this into the box - it's all printed on the box, even the guarantee. So no expensive frills when it comes to packaging but I'm thinking (or more accurately hoping !!) that all the expense goes into the actual watch itself.

On to the watch itself. - The case is a pvd coated stainless steel which I like. It looks rugged and well made and although not as heavy as I'm used to, looks like it will stand up to some fairly rough treatment. The crown is a screw in job (also pvd coated) which has a nice feel to it when screwing in and out. The crown is also well protected by the case. The case back is a screw down, quite plain with " Swiss made. Water resistent 200m. Permanent light Technology. 3H MB Microtec. Engraved round the edge. The Bezel is very legible and feels nice and tight. It gives a satisfying click when turned - it's unidirectional. The glass is scratch resistent and feels very solid when tapped. The black dial is not as big as I'm used to, but again is clear to read and gives you 1 - 12 on the outer edge with 13 - 24 in smaller characters just inside. The date is at "3" and is of the quick set variety. The writing on the dial won't be to everybody's taste but I quite like it. I think the red MK II at the top complements the red second hand and I like the radioactive symbol on the right. There is also the H3 logo on the left and the KHS eagle just under the centre. Some will find this a bit cluttered but in my opinion it in no way interferes with the legibilty of the watch. The hands - both hour and minute point clearly to the markers on the dial. I've already covered the red second hand which incidentally has its own "traser" on it. This takes me nicely on to the illumination. I'd heard (and read) a lot about the "traser" illumination system. I have to say that initially when I took it out the box and took it over to a dark corner of the room I thought "big deal". It wasn't until the middle of the night when I woke up and looked at it then that I got the full effect " wow "!!! I've not seen a light show like that since Jean Michel Jarre last toured !!!!

Only kidding - who's Jean Michel Jarre? the younger members are asking!! The glow is fantastic with green at the markers for 1 through 11 orange at 12 and another green at the top of the bezel. The hands also glow very brightly and you can clearly see the second hand too. I remember reading somewhere that supposedly you could read a map in the dark with the glow from this thing and now I believe it !!!

An interesting array of straps came with the watch. Unfortunately not the leather that I had requested but I'm sure that will be sorted out. It's ok on the current rubber but I think I'll try it on the Nato. The leather "Raptor" strap on the KHS website looks pretty good too.

Overall I'm pretty pleased with the watch - it feels good on the wrist, is quite chunky although not overly so and looks (in my opinion) to be very good quality, and that lume !!! As for accuracy - only time will tell !!! HA HA HA - no pun intended.

I hope I've not rambled on too much. I've not done a review before and hope I've covered all the aspects. I've tried to give an objective and honest opinion on the watch although I realise that everybody has their own tastes and requirements in a watch. The KHS Tactical Shadow MK II realises most of mine.

Cheers,

Maseman


----------



## andy100 (Dec 18, 2005)

Great review Maseman and it looks even better in your pics than the 'stock' images I've seen on the net.









I'll be gentlemanly and won't asked what you paid for it, but would you admit where you got it from? As far as I know, the equivalent's, with the PVD coating, are the Traser Black Storm and Luminox Stealth. I have to admit I didn't realise this particular one was PVD coated!

Another one to add to my (rapidly increasing!) wishlist


----------



## Maseman (Mar 16, 2006)

andy100 said:


> Great review Maseman and it looks even better in your pics than the 'stock' images I've seen on the net.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Andy, not sure if you can put links on here but if you contact me by e mail I'll give you the link. Are you able to contact me through this site ?

Cheers,

Maseman


----------



## andy100 (Dec 18, 2005)

Email sent mate. Cheers!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Nice one Maseman


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Trasers are wonderful....I bought a Traser watch solely for night-time/bedside use....best lume ever


----------

